# Query regarding work visa for Accountant (General)



## shahankhan (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Sorry if this has been floated before.
I have an ACCA membership and applied for Oxford Brookes Bachelors degree which I will receive in March 2016.

My questions:
1. ACCA membership requires 3 years of experience. Since ICAA considers ACCA members to be equivalent to australian bachelor degree, will I be able to get 5 points for 'Overseas work experience in nominated occupation or a closely related occupation' saying I have 3 years experience?

2. I do bookkeeping online for a business based in Australia. Have been working for them for over a year. Will I be able to get 5 points for 'Australian work experience in nominated occupation or a closely related occupation' by saying I have one year Australian experience?

3. Australian employer I am working for cannot sponsor a work visa as he does not have a Business sponsorship agreement with Immigration department. Is there any other way he can sponsor me that would help me in getting visa?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## shahankhan (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry mistakenly posted here


----------

